# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Έτοιμο και το κλουβάκι μου

## Αριστειδης

Καλησπερα σε ολους, επιτελους τελειωσα το κλουβακι για το μπατζι μου.Μηκος 50 υψος 55 και πλατος 37.
Μου στοιχησε λιγοτερο απο 5 ευρω η κατασκευη.Για πατο εβαλα ενα δισκο σερβιρισματος ξυλινο που βγαινει συρταρωτα.Την σχαρα δεν την εκανα ετσι γιατι δεν ηταν στερεο.Ανεβαζω φωτο.

----------


## Αριστειδης

> Καλησπερα σε ολους, επιτελους τελειωσα το κλουβακι για το μπατζι μου.Μηκος 50 υψος 55 και πλατος 37.
> Μου στοιχησε λιγοτερο απο 5 ευρω η κατασκευη.Για πατο εβαλα ενα δισκο σερβιρισματος ξυλινο που βγαινει συρταρωτα.Την σχαρα δεν την εκανα ετσι γιατι δεν ηταν στερεο.Ανεβαζω φωτο.


Ευτυχως μπηκε ευκολα μεσα σε δευτερολεπτα και δεν διστασε καθολου.
Και φαγαμε και το βραδινο μας


Sent from my Micromax Q345 using Tapatalk

----------


## mixalis73

Μπραβο Αριστειδη μια χαρα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράbο Αριστείδη  καταπληκτικό το νέο του σπίτι !!!  :: 
Με το καλό να τελειώσεις και των καναρινιών σου !  :Anim 25:

----------


## vasilis.a

ωραια.αν θες μια παρατηρηση..βαλε την ταιστρα πιο χαμηλα να μην γεμιζει με τα σπορακια που πεφτουν και επισης μπορεις να καλυψεις εξωτερικα το χαμηλο μερος του κλουβιου να μην βγαινει τιποτα απεξω.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Των καναρινιων μάλλον δεν θα τελειώσει γιατί μου φάνηκε πολύ δυσλειτουργικο.

----------


## panos70

Αριστειδη παρα πολυ καλομπραβο και ανετο και ταψακι και οικονομικο

----------


## Ariadni

Μπραβο σου Αριστειδη! Ειναι πολυ ωραιο!! Ευχομαι να περναει ομορφα το μικρουλι σου και μεσα και εξω απ αυτο!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ την ταιστρα θα την βαλω πιο χαμηλα.Παντως τρελαθηκε ολη μερα σκαρφαλωνε και πετουσε.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ όμορφο και ευρύχωρο!!!! Μπράβο Αριστείδη!

----------


## ermis1

ωραίο το κλουβάκι μπραβο!!!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Καλή η προσπάθεια νομίζω όμως ότι το αποτέλεσμα είναι μέτριο. Ο δίσκος που χρησιμοποίησες είναι στενός και θα έχεις απώλειες από τροφούλες και κουτσούλιτσες. Κατά τα άλλα είναι όμορφο και μεγάλο ,σίγουρα θα νιώθουν άνετα εκεί μέσα .

----------


## Αριστειδης

Για τα σπορια δεν με πειραζει σκουπιζω καθε μερα γυρω γυρω.Κουτσουλιες δεν πεφτουν εξω.Τουλαχιστον το τελειωσα και το χαρηκε το μικρο μου

----------


## john john larisa

Της ενώσεις στο κουνελοσηρμα πως τισ έκανες; Το δέσιμο εννοώ

----------


## mitsman

Αν το έχεις σε εξωτερικό χώρο δώσε αλλά 5 ευρώ και φτιάξε ένα προστατευτικό από αρπακτικά!!!

----------


## ndlns

> Της ενώσεις στο κουνελοσηρμα πως τισ έκανες; Το δέσιμο εννοώ


Τις ενώσεις εγώ τις έχω κάνει με δεματικά tire up. Αντέχουν και είναι εύκολα στη χρήση... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τωρα το ειδα! Τις ενωσεις τις ειχα κανει αφηνοντας που και που ενα συρματακι να πεταει και υστερα το γυριζα προς τα μεσα .

----------


## tasos666

το πλέγμα που το αγόρασες ?

----------


## amastro

Τάσο, είναι κουνελόσυρμα που βρίσκεις αρκετά εύκολα ακόμα και σε χρωματοπωλεία της γειτονιάς.

----------


## tasos666

κρίμα αν το είχα δει πιο μπροστά χάλασα τόσα λεφτά για 2 κλουβιά

----------


## Αριστειδης

Απλά να πω πως εμένα δεν μου ήταν τόσο χρηστικό καθώς ήταν ρηχός ο πάτος και έπεφταν τσόφλια γύρω γύρω . Αν το έφτιαχνα με πιο βαθύ πάτο πιστεύω θα ήταν πάρα πολύ καλό. Και έτσι μπορείς άνετα να φτιάξεις κλουβακια πτήσης.

----------

